# GPU-Z Render Test. Switching from PCI-E 3.0 to PCI-E



## coelus (Dec 27, 2014)

Is this going to cause any issues?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Does it do it during rendering cuz mine goes from 1.1 to 2.0 when rendering is enabled.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 27, 2014)

Normal. It will ramp up as soon as load is put on it.


----------



## coelus (Dec 27, 2014)

It's happening under load though, that's the significance of me putting "Render test" and the pictures in my post.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 28, 2014)

You never said you were running render test in your post.


----------



## coelus (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr.Scott said:


> You never said you were running render test in your post.



It's in the title, thanks for the help though... /s


----------



## Naki (Jan 10, 2015)

coelus said:


> It's happening under load though, that's the significance of me putting "Render test" and the pictures in my post.


Which screenshot is which? Do you mean to say it shows as 3.0 at NO load, then goes to the other when loaded?
Seems to be part of the text is missing. Maybe a bug in GPU-Z?

EDIT: What is your motherboard brand and model?
What exact brand and model of video card?


----------



## coelus (Jan 10, 2015)

Naki said:


> Which screenshot is which? Do you mean to say it shows as 3.0 at NO load, then goes to the other when loaded?
> Seems to be part of the text is missing. Maybe a bug in GPU-Z?



These are two pictures of what is going on during the test. It switches from 3.0 and PCI-Express, while doing the test.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 10, 2015)

I think you're describing a non-issue.

Real question: Is everything working okay? That will answer your own question I think.


----------



## Naki (Jan 10, 2015)

coelus said:


> These are two pictures of what is going on during the test. It switches from 3.0 and PCI-Express, while doing the test.


I am not quite sure - but a question to *W1zzard*, is GPU-Z maybe supposed to say PCI Express 1.0 or 2.0?
Just saying PCI Express seems like a bug to me, or at least something that can be improved for clarity.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Cards today lower their bus speed for power savings. When running the render test they increase. Atleast mine did.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you running multiple instances of GPU-z to get this result?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2015)

I looked at the code, and it is possible that the speed is not displayed, when it can not detect the interface speed, which should never happen as far as I know.

Are you running CrossFire with ULPS ? or another adapter as primary output ?


----------

